# Bowden Spacelander Reproduction



## Tcross (May 25, 2011)

I have and want to sell a Bowden Spacelander original reproduction that I have had for about 18 years. Won it as a sales prize. At the time I believe it cost around $5,000. It has been in storage in my basement ever since. Can anyone shed some light on what it is worth and where to sell it.
Thanks,
Tim@restorewood.com


----------



## OldRider (May 25, 2011)

Lets see pictures


----------



## Tcross (May 25, 2011)

I will post pictures in the morning, they are on a different computer. If you give me your email address I can send them direct.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 25, 2011)

No pickie, no laundry.


----------



## Tcross (May 26, 2011)

Pictures attached


----------



## Tcross (May 26, 2011)

One More Photo


----------



## DonChristie (May 26, 2011)

WOW! She is a beauty! How does it ride?


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

There is a real one just down the road from my house!


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 26, 2011)

http://www.google.com/patents?id=3wBhAAAAEBAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=2537325&hl=en&ei=v4TeTdVG5eGIAubT-NEK&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAA


----------



## Tcross (May 26, 2011)

Anybody have any info on what it is worth and where to sell it? The patent info is interesting, what were you trying to convey?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 26, 2011)

I'd love to own it. How much?


----------



## Tcross (May 27, 2011)

You tell me what its worth and we will talk.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 27, 2011)

I will pay 1200.00


----------



## teisco (May 27, 2011)

PM sent,,,interested


----------



## walter branche (May 27, 2011)

i will pay 1,500 and the shipping let me now walter branche 307 6596840


----------



## Larmo63 (May 27, 2011)

I offered him $1,500.00 too, he thinks it is worth $3-5K. I wished him good luck.


----------



## tony d. (May 28, 2011)

here we go again


----------

